# Ultimate Shine: Focus RS finished in Mitchell & King "RORY"



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello all,

Trying to keep the momentum up with write ups so another to share with you.

The car is a Ford Focus RS Mk2 in Performance blue, the car had only done a touch over 15,000 miles but looked like it had never been touched since new lol....

Well here is the before pictures of this poor car,









Bad scratch on back quarter,

















Another bad scratch,











Tailpipes looking slightly dirty,







A really nice addition to the car was the customer had bought a set of oem RS500 met black wheels and kept his silver wheels for winter.





Car covered in marks,



I just love when an engine bay first looks like this,













Well no washing pictures as its mostly the same as before lol.....

Next stage car taken inside for decontamination using my favorite pair for this process now

Car-Pro Decon Block
Mitchell and King Glide (for lube)



Now I must stress that the decon block is one of the best things i have ever used for removing contamination and making the surface absolutely perfect for machine polishing. However it will leave marring marks but perfect for pre machine polishing.



Defects on door,







bonnet scratch,





As good as machine polishing was going to make it,



Bonnet before,











rear quarter,











Side Skirt,





More,





Car front end looking great after machine polishing,



Wheels off for the big deep clean,









Looking way cleaner now,



Brake Calipers and discs looking tired,





After acid etch primer and heat resistant base,



Never took pictures of the gloss black top coat but you will get an idea in the finished pictures.

Dont worry about the overspray as this was cleaned off prior to customer handover.



Wheel faces requiring a machine to remove the surface scratches,





Tailpipes needing some tlc,





backend jacked up for better access to rear diffuser,





Car looking great after full machine polish,



Well onto the newest edition to the Luxury Car Care manufacturer - Mitchell and King Rory Wax





Engine bay needing dressed,



303 on engine covers,





Locking wheel nuts needing a freshen up,





This car is finished with

Mitchell & King Brand New Gloss Enhancing QD+ (A stunning base coat to the wax)
Mitchell & King Rory wax "one section of the two different blends you get when you buy Rory"
Mitchell & King Vision on the glass
Mitchell & King Tyre (2 coats on the tyres) and inner arches



Blackfire all metal sealant on wheels to create a good bond and to make flake pop in the lovely met colour of the wheels,

Anyway enjoy the afters of the car,



































The next few just show how reflective this section of the wax is,











Probably my favorite picture of the year for me,



Thanks for looking and comments welcome,

Remember follow my daily updates http://www.facebook.com/theultimateshine

:buffer::thumb::wave:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow cracking work and some great reflection shots...:thumb: What's the camera your using?


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow that's impressive reflection!


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Really good work there fella on a truly stunning car! Brilliant colour is performance blue!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Love these cars and that is a great job


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

looks fantastic - great work i love the RS in this colour!


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

very nice


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks good,what did you use to freshen up the wheel nuts as mine are a touch rusty


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish:thumb:


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

Have you got an 'after' photo of the scratch on the rear quarter?


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Certainly needed some work.

Fantastic finish looking awesome in the natural light. Big fan of all things Mitchell and King myself. Did you dilute the tyre dressing or used neat?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great work. Would love to own a mk2 RS one day.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Great job, those reflection shots are awesome. Liked the transformation of the wheels after polishing, what did you use to get them like that? Pads/polish combo ??


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Paul:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Cracking finish, nice work. Gotta love a Fast Ford! :thumb:


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Looking great, love the finish...........one thing those fords don't like is salty roads , those suspension components look terrible with all that rust on them on such a newish car !!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Such great results mate !


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Fantastic turn around nice one


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome...these 3 words are enough to me "Mitchell and King"


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Fantastic car and fantastic work


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

No axle stands! :doublesho

But anyway, great work! Looks like a new car again. Interested to see how the scratches in the rear quater came out.


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cracking turnaround

Never really been a ford fan, but these and the mk1 RS focus are getting me thinking about one


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

Terrific job, I reckon they look best in this colour. One of these pulled up next to me at lights last weekend, and the driver and passenger must have been at _least_ in their mid seventies. They then burned off as soon as amber kicked in!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning turnaround


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Buckweed said:


> Wow cracking work and some great reflection shots...:thumb: What's the camera your using?


EOS 450d with kit lens, I think the camera must have taken 80,000 pics now



danwel said:


> Looks good,what did you use to freshen up the wheel nuts as mine are a touch rusty


The locking wheel nuts were painted with a base flexable matt black then finished in an alloy wheel silver.



Soul Hudson said:


> Certainly needed some work.
> 
> Fantastic finish looking awesome in the natural light. Big fan of all things Mitchell and King myself. Did you dilute the tyre dressing or used neat?


Always neat on the tyre dressing and 2 coats left to dry.



Scotty Pro said:


> Great job, those reflection shots are awesome. Liked the transformation of the wheels after polishing, what did you use to get them like that? Pads/polish combo ??


Menz 203S with a yellow megs small polishing pad on rotary with flexible gloss it backing plate



Puntoboy said:


> No axle stands! :doublesho
> 
> But anyway, great work! Looks like a new car again. Interested to see how the scratches in the rear quater came out.


No need for axle stands when you can make a car float with the power of the force.

Scratch removed,


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looking very good!! 

Lovely shine


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice Paul- I love it when I clean a motor that's proper boggin !!!!


----------

